# Insulation value of tape



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I can buy 3M whatever in all different colours, its the same product number and insulating ratings no matter what the colour, if there was a varience per colour then the least insulative value would be labelled on all of them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

scrypps said:


> I got in an argument with another electrician today about tape. We opened up some other guys work who had insulated wires with white tape, we both though it was shoddy work, then I added, "white tape has no insulation value". He took that and ran with it, basically saying I was full of it.
> 
> Well, I don't care, I mean if I half-lap wires for anything other than marking, its gonna be with black tape. The reasons? 1. Main reason, its cheaper. 2. I've always thought black tape had a better insulating value. I can't find a reference, but the very old timer electrician who taught me said "phase tape has an insulation value of zero, black tape has an insulation value of 1", this is a guy who kept high voltage tape in his truck at all times that would protect you from 12kv (his day job).
> 
> ...


I think you're nuts. 33 is 33 and 88 is 88. Both colors and black have the same dielectric value if theyre the same model number- no matter the color.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

This WHITE Scotch35 has a Dielectric Strength (V/mil) of 1250 V/mil

This BLACK Scotch33 has a Dielectric Strength of 1150 Millivolt


----------



## scrypps (Apr 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I think you're nuts. 33 is 33 and 88 is 88. Both colors and black have the same dielectric value if theyre the same model number- no matter the color.


This is the kind of response I got today, and this is the kind of response I'd expect from a "shoot from the hip" type of electrician. 

Apparently, since anyone can go to a store and buy "insulated" tape, the measure of an electrician these days is how he reads the lable. Companies like 3M catch up and decide that since everyone is going to think that phase tape has an insulating value, we might as well make it that way. 

Yet any electrician who uses tape will know that black tape is different than phase tape. Any electrician who was trained right will also know that there is a time and a place for one kind of tape or the other, and most of that means the ability to read a label, have a highschool diplomat, etc. 

You look at black tape that is used every day with a UL listing, it is the 510 ul standard, and I don't see any colored tape with that standard. Obviously it is an old standard, first introduced in 1954, but last updated in 2005. 
http://file.yizimg.com/327020/2009100807122253.pdf

So its possible, that for the bulk of the time when tape was around, when most of us were a scratch in our dad's balls, that phase tape had a purpose, and black tape had a purpose, but now its whatever you reach into your bag and grab, because too many people don't know anything more than what the back of the box says. 

I read the IAEI weekly update, and I talk to old electrician's and inspectors, and they are always willing to question themselves. The guys who say "that's crazy" are the guys who break rule after rule, every day, because they don't know better, because everyone does it, and there is no label on the box.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

scrypps said:


> This is the kind of response I got today, and this is the kind of response I'd expect from a "shoot from the hip" type of electrician.



Talk about shooting from the hip, you are so far off about Marc it is comical.:laughing:


Read Celtics post and learn.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

scrypps said:


> This is the kind of response I got today, and this is the kind of response I'd expect from a "shoot from the hip" type of electrician.
> 
> Apparently, since anyone can go to a store and buy "insulated" tape, the measure of an electrician these days is how he reads the lable. Companies like 3M catch up and decide that since everyone is going to think that phase tape has an insulating value, we might as well make it that way.
> 
> ...


Well I guess Marc can now go crawl back to where ever he came from. You sure pegged him, the old "shoot from the hip" looser!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess I should just ask scrypps to show me a 3M data sheet that shows THE SAME MODEL tape having a different dielectric rating in black versus colors. He may learn something. 

I think his confusion may come in because he may normally see the colored marking tape purchased as an inferior style ("jap wrap"), and the jobs he's on only buys the better style in black. 

I've already looked it up. 33 in colors or black has the same dielectric rating. 88 in colors or black has the same dielectric rating. If you want to compare something like 35 colors to 33 black, you're not making a fair comparison.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I guess I should just ask scrypps to show me a 3M data sheet that shows THE SAME MODEL tape having a different dielectric rating in black versus colors. He may learn something.
> 
> I think his confusion may come in because he may normally see the colored marking tape purchased as an inferior style ("jap wrap"), and the jobs he's on only buys the better style in black.
> 
> I've already looked it up. 33 in colors or black has the same dielectric rating. 88 in colors or black has the same dielectric rating. If you want to compare something like 35 colors to 33 black, you're not making a fair comparison.


More hip shooting?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

backstay said:


> More hip shooting?


Just the facts, ma'am.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

scrypps said:


> This is the kind of response I got today, and this is the kind of response I'd expect from a "shoot from the hip" type of electrician.
> x.



There are maybe a dozen members here I would say are very knowledgable well beyond anything I know and Marc leads the pack.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

scrypps said:


> This is the kind of response I got today, and this is the kind of response I'd expect from a "shoot from the hip" type of electrician.
> 
> Apparently, since anyone can go to a store and buy "insulated" tape, the measure of an electrician these days is how he reads the lable. Companies like 3M catch up and decide that since everyone is going to think that phase tape has an insulating value, we might as well make it that way.
> 
> ...


Is a high school diplomat a person that can spell correctly ?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I think he meant that other brands of coloured tape ASIDE from 3M do not have any insulating value or are not listed as insulating tape, and are for marking only. He is right because the cheap stuff we use has no voltage rating on any of the coloured tape, only on the black does it have a listing and a voltage rating. We do use 3M tape for splicing but that is it, you would be nuts to use 33 tape for general purpose work like fishing wire etc. we go through boxes and boxes of tape.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricians are friggin weird.... 

Really? yall have too much time on your hands, marc threw the facts out there and youre still arguing... this place is heading toward eee jay tee with the quickness.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

scrypps said:


> Any electrician who was trained right will also know that there is a time and a place for one kind of tape or the other, and most of that means the ability to read a label, have a highschool diplomat, etc.


I knew I forgot my high school diplomat someplace! 










:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

can you please show me a roll, and the manufacturer of this stuff you says has no rating ?


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

Have fun with your cheap tape. 33 is all I buy. I wouldn't say I waste any of it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedlimit190 said:


> Have fun with your cheap tape. 33 is all I buy. I wouldn't say I waste any of it.


So you waste 33 to make up snake heads, or other throw away uses?

That is just foolish.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I like that clear tape best. It comes in the neat little dispenser. It makes it easy as hell to insulate split-bolts.

-John


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

BBQ said:


> So you waste 33 to make up snake heads, or other throw away uses?
> 
> That is just foolish.


"Foolish" might be over-reacting. I buy 33 by the box, I'm not going to tote around another box of black tape if I already have one. You must use a lot of tape to make up heads. Or you eat it, I've seen guys do that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wildleg said:


> can you please show me a roll, and the manufacturer of this stuff you says has no rating ?


It's been a long time since we got any electrical tape that wasn't listed. 

I have a systems/electrical engineer friend that buys harbor freight tape and even that is UL and CSA listed, I kinda question the legitness of the listing but it works.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Speedlimit190 said:


> "Foolish" might be over-reacting.


I have a real problem with throwing money away.:thumbsup:



> I buy 33 by the box, I'm not going to tote around another box of black tape if I already have one.


Here is a thought, by a box of each and carry half a box of each with you. 




> You must use a lot of tape to make up heads.


Sometimes, or other stuff.




> Or you eat it, I've seen guys do that.


I prefer duct seal.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have a real problem with throwing money away.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Bob, it is too confusing trying to tell the difference between Temflex and 33. They are both black, and stuff. :laughing:

I only use 33 for making up connections with split bolts and the like, or if we run out of Temflex. If it is cold and I am working outside, then I might try 88, but more than likely the Temflex goes in a pocket next to my nuts or chest to warm it up. No sense throwing money away when you can use cheaper stuff that does the job just fine. That's like using rigid pipe and copper conductors for services on every house instead of se cable :whistling2:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Come on Bob, it is too confusing trying to tell the difference between Temflex and 33. They are both black, and stuff.... :laughing:


 My old supply house told me they stocked purple tape just for me because I used to buy it by the case for jap wrap. Made for easy identification.

-John


----------



## e_auge (Oct 6, 2012)

Big John said:


> My old supply house told me they stocked purple tape just for me because I used to buy it by the case for jap wrap. Made for easy identification.
> 
> -John


Makes for easy ID for B phase in Houston too.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My guys prefer duct tape for making up heads when they do, now a days since eating a large plate of crow here, they use a pulling head.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Speedlimit190 said:


> "Foolish" might be over-reacting. I buy 33 by the box, I'm not going to tote around another box of black tape if I already have one. You must use a lot of tape to make up heads. Or you eat it, I've seen guys do that.


I am guessing that you are an apprentice or jman that doesn't have to pay for anything or even care about saving your boss any money.
"Screw that contractor he's getting rich off of me"


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Celtic said:


> ...This BLACK Scotch33 has a Dielectric Strength of 1150 Millivolt


What good is a tape that is only rated for 1.15 volts????????


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> What good is a tape that is only rated for 1.15 volts????????


Keep wrapping..eventually you'll hit 115v :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Keep wrapping..eventually you'll hit 115v :thumbsup:


He better be buying jap wrap if he thinks like that. :whistling2:

I believe that means it is rated to leak no more than that per wrap. The tape is actually rated to 600v, as you can see on the cardboard insert of the tape.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I once worked for an old timer. Old timer that was the signing supervisor of a large shop that left to start his own one mag gig. He ONLY used 33. Making heads, taping coiled up wire, etc. I thought it was a little nuts but he his words were "you can waste a lot of time screwing around with cheap tape. Made sense I guess, he might go through a roll of tape or two a week. So what's that, like an extra couple bucks a week?


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Where in the Bay Area are you working, apprentice? I' m quite sure I have worked with you in the past - the past 25 years, that is.Listen to your elders, and shut up.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

ibuzzard said:


> Where in the Bay Area are you working, apprentice? I' m quite sure I have worked with you in the past - the past 25 years, that is.Listen to your elders, and shut up.


Talking to me? I'm a journeyman and I've never worked outside of Oregon. . I was, in fact, an apprentice in the story I wrote, but that was like 7 years ago


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> What good is a tape that is only rated for 1.15 volts????????


Maybe some kind of typo? It doesn't make any sense...

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=SSSSSu7zK1fslxtUMx29n8_vev7qe17zHvTSevTSeSSSSSS--

Scotch Super 33+ Electrical Tape is a premium grade, 0.178mm thick, all-weather vinyl insulating tape.

Dielectric Breakdown - 5kV/mm

Primary electrical insulation for all wire and cable splices rated up to 600V and 105°C (220°F).​
From the sounds of the above.. one wrap (0.178mm) should be good for over 600V.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Does that mean that 5 wraps is good for 3kv? :thumbup:


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

BBQ said:


> So you waste 33 to make up snake heads, or other throw away uses?
> 
> That is just foolish.


"Foolish" might be over-reacting. I buy 33 by the box, I'm not going to tote around another box of black tape if I already have one. You must use a lot of tape to make up heads. Or you eat it, I've seen guys do that.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

jimmy21 said:


> Does that mean that 5 wraps is good for 3kv? :thumbup:


Only if 1/4 of a wrap is good for 120v. :no:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Speedlimit190 said:


> "Foolish" might be over-reacting. I buy 33 by the box, I'm not going to tote around another box of black tape if I already have one. You must use a lot of tape to make up heads. Or you eat it, I've seen guys do that.


Well, from experience I go through quite a bit of tape. i use fish tapes a lot, so I burn through a lot of tape, especially doing old home rewires. When I was doing commercial, I was still using a bunch of tape when pulling circuits through pipe and the like. The 3M Temflex 1700 works fine for that use, so why bother with the 33? We always got 33 by the box too, but a box would last quite a while, because we were burning through Temflex instead. It's not like I use dollar store electrical tape, it's still 3M, but it is a little under 1/2 the price of a roll of 33. 33 isn't any better at taping up heads than Temflex, from my experience, until it gets colder outside.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I typically go through 6-8 rolls of scotch 33 each week. 
Today, I pulled in a run of 3 350 mcms, with a 1/0 ground, and 3 500 mcms with a 2/0 ground. This happens often.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Today I pulled my pud , and then I wrapped some split bolts with Scotch Vinyl 2200 and then two layers of half wrap 33 over that. Usually though I just use a couple of insulated barrel tubes and an ilsco crimper tool, but not today by gum, not today.......


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I carry 33 and 130c, a box of 33 last me until the draw in my night stand is full of tape.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

jimmy21 said:


> Talking to me? I'm a journeyman and I've never worked outside of Oregon. . I was, in fact, an apprentice in the story I wrote, but that was like 7 years ago


No, not you. The apprentice OP. I've worked with that type since time immemorial, you probably have also. I once WAS that type,then we realize that we in fact don't know it all.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> I carry 33 and 130c, a box of 33 last me until the draw in my night stand is full of tape.


Would you like to swap half your draw of tape for half my draw of zip ties? :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thinking back on my entire career, I don't think I used much tape at all.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> today i pulled my pud , .......


tmi .


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Today I pulled my pud , and then I wrapped some split bolts with Scotch Vinyl 2200 and then two layers of half wrap 33 over that. Usually though I just use a couple of insulated barrel tubes and an ilsco crimper tool, but not today by gum, not today.......


They still make split bolts?? Huh learn something new every day. I thought they were a thing of the past.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> They still make split bolts?? Huh learn something new every day. I thought they were a thing of the past.


Hit the thanks button instead of the quote button, but thanks anyway. Split bolts are devices invented decades ago for the sole purpose of ready backup for the idiots who drive off to work that day and leave the spanking brand new Burndy MB-6 in their shop instead of putting it into the van. They didn't even have that tool invented yet when they came out with split bolts , so those guy's were really forward thinking types , the sort of men we need today!. Men who are like Cletis.....


----------



## chrisfnl (Sep 13, 2010)

I just read through this whole thread, and was scratching my head... 33 tape? Who the hell uses 33 tape? Anything less then Super 88 is unacceptable...

Then it struck me... we probably don't all work in arctic...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Thinking back on my entire career, I don't think I used much tape at all.


I've lost more tape than I have used.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

chewy said:


> Would you like to swap half your draw of tape for half my draw of zip ties? :laughing:


What's a draw? Are you meaning a drawer?



While an apprentice, I had a goofy J.W.hand me a half roll of tape to pull wire with. He had slit it in half,down the center , with a PortaBand and gave me a ragged 3/8" wide roll of tape. I laughed at his wedge-ass and got a fresh roll of 33 from the gang box.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I had this apprentice that would ask for a new roll every day! I swear he was eating it.(prob was bringing it home for side jobs)

It got to the point where I wouldn't give him another roll unless he gave me back the empty paper roll from the center!:laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

eddy current said:


> I had this apprentice that would ask for a new roll every day! I swear he was eating it.(prob was bringing it home for side jobs)
> 
> It got to the point where I wouldn't give him another roll unless he gave me back the empty paper roll from the center!:laughing:


Contractor around me i hear is like like that.... Really, a $4 roll of tape is gonna break the job? Wtf


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Contractor around me i hear is like like that.... Really, a $4 roll of tape is gonna break the job? Wtf


Not a cost issue, just sick of givin this kid a roll every day! Trying to learn him something.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Contractor around me i hear is like like that.... Really, a $4 roll of tape is gonna break the job? Wtf


To me it is not about 'breaking the job' it is about a general level of caring about waste.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

denny3992 said:


> Contractor around me i hear is like like that.... Really, a $4 roll of tape is gonna break the job? Wtf


 No, but multiply the same logic for all the stock used on a job, and all the jobs done in the course of a year.

It's one thing to use premium equipment to achieve premium results. It's another thing to use premium equipment because "Why not?" 

When I was running a crew by far the biggest use of tape was jap-wrap, so why use Super 33+ when it's gonna get peeled off and thrown away again in a couple days or even couple hours?

-John


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

Over 50 posts and no one wrote that black tape will last longer in sunlight.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I dispute that. black tape absorbs all the spectrum, and heats up more. I would think that white tape would be more resistant to the ultimate effect of solar radiation, for this reason, and would last longer. I have no proof of this though. Does anyone have any data on this ?

wow, I just read 3m's own website, and the black is less resistant to breakdown from uv light. interesting. you were 100% correct.

http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UF6EVsSyXTtNxMt5xTXEVtQEVs6EVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=tape%20products11.pdf


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I dispute that. black tape absorbs all the spectrum, and heats up more. I would think that white tape would be more resistant to the ultimate effect of solar radiation, for this reason, and would last longer. I have no proof of this though. Does anyone have any data on this ?
> 
> wow, I just read 3m's own website, and the black is less resistant to breakdown from uv light. interesting. you were 100% correct.
> 
> http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/mediawebserver?mwsId=66666UF6EVsSyXTtNxMt5xTXEVtQEVs6EVs6EVs6E666666--&fn=tape%20products11.pdf


All of our UV rated smurf tube, zip tied etc etc are black.


----------



## chicken (May 23, 2018)

Um..... i know this thread has been here a long long time ago but does anyone know what is the r value of .18mm black vinyl tape? thanks!


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MTW does . I think he just bought a boat load of it


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

The differences between +33 and +35 colored tape are the following:

A. Breaking strength of +33 = 15lbs/in +35 = 17 lbs/ in
B. Elongation +33 = 250% at breakage +35 = 225%
C. Adhesion to steel +33 = 28 oz/in +35 = 20oz/in

All other specs are identical including; Operating Temperature, Thickness, Dielectric Breakdown and Insulation Resistance,


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

That UL listing for tape is very generic. For one thing it requires the tape to have a note somewhere in it that says it's only rated for up to 600 V. Guess what the UL listing is for tape rated over 600 V? Yep that's right...there isn't any! I'm not really sure why they have the silly 600 V rule in there but it's there because otherwise the tape wouldn't be Listed.


Even with this being the case, guess what 3M gives as instructions for taping medium voltage terminations? That's right, it's 88, rubber, etc...same tape you use for low voltage. Only things that change is the addition of the grey colored stress relief stuff, 13 (semicon) over areas where there is a lot of uneven metal, and sometimes a layer of silicone tape for certain terminations.


So if you are using tape (ANY TAPE) above 600 V, it's not Listed, at least by UL. Maybe CSA has something but I've never seen it. Rubber tape like 130C has some crazy voltage specification like 350 V/mil too so even the minimum two layers of half wraps of rubber tape works out to around 12 kV last time I checked. By the time you add on 33+ or 88 over/underwraps, it's easily 10 to 20 times the 600 V rating.



UL has a similar "specification" (if you want to call it that) for medium voltage equipment that is about as vague as they come.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> MTW does . I think he just bought a boat load of it


r = resale in mtw's case I think, not what the op was looking for!:biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> r = resale in mtw's case I think, not what the op was looking for!:biggrin:


I bought a 12 pack roll of black electricians tape about 4 years ago.

I think I still have half the roll left over.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I bought a 12 pack roll of black electricians tape about 4 years ago.
> 
> I think I still have half the roll left over.


I use phasing tape way more than regular black but I would say my use is a tad less than yours.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

Which works better when you cut your finger and the damn blood won't stop getting all over the place?


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Black tape holds the smoke in better, everyone knows that.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

FaultCurrent said:


> Which works better when you cut your finger and the damn blood won't stop getting all over the place?




PVC glue works pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll have to remember this. I got a small can of glue in the van!


Service Call said:


> PVC glue works pretty good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'll have to remember this. I got a small can of glue in the van!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Burns like a BEEOTCH


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

brian john said:


> Burns like a BEEOTCH


Anybody remembeer how Merthiolate burned. I don't even know if the stuff is around anymore.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

scrypps said:


> This is the kind of response I got today, and this is the kind of response I'd expect from a "shoot from the hip" type of electrician.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Spoken like someone who def cares if they are wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

scrypps said:


> This is the kind of response I got today, and this is the kind of response I'd expect from a "shoot from the hip" type of electrician.
> 
> Apparently, since anyone can go to a store and buy "insulated" tape, the measure of an electrician these days is how he reads the lable. Companies like 3M catch up and decide that since everyone is going to think that phase tape has an insulating value, we might as well make it that way.
> 
> ...


3m +35 colored tape is 510 UL listed.

As I stated earlier, The differences between +33 and +35 colored tape are the following:

A. Breaking strength of +33 = 15lbs/in +35 = 17 lbs/ in
B. Elongation +33 = 250% at breakage +35 = 225%
C. Adhesion to steel +33 = 28 oz/in +35 = 20oz/in

All other specs are identical including; Operating Temperature, Thickness, Dielectric Breakdown and Insulation Resistance.

I prefer +33 but in a pinch I would use +35


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Red*



FaultCurrent said:


> Which works better when you cut your finger and the damn blood won't stop getting all over the place?


Red phasing tape, hides the blood


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

FaultCurrent said:


> Which works better when you cut your finger and the damn blood won't stop getting all over the place?


A tourniquet?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tmessner said:


> Anybody remembeer how Merthiolate burned. I don't even know if the stuff is around anymore.


Yeah it is available, Mercurochrome is the one that had bad long term effects.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'll have to remember this. I got a small can of glue in the van!


Yeah nothing like a little MEK right into the bloodstream!

It burns for a reason.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

FaultCurrent said:


> Which works better when you cut your finger and the damn blood won't stop getting all over the place?


35 in whatever color you like because it won't leave black adhesive residue on your finger when you pull it off. 

Also, holy sh*t I used to post a lot.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

FaultCurrent said:


> Which works better when you cut your finger and the damn blood won't stop getting all over the place?


windex and duct tape


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

About a thousand years ago when I was in refrigeration school , after we repaired something we had to put a bug back in it for the next guy to figure out. If you put a piece of 33 between the points on a potential relay the compressor will still start.


----------



## lpgcertified (May 25, 2018)

*Type of Electrical test certificate*

Hello Users

anybody can suggest any info on how many type of electrical test certificate are in use for domestic and commercial premises in US/Canada
In London we use below mentioned certificates 


Thanks


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

about a bazillion


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

lpgcertified said:


> Hello Users
> 
> anybody can suggest any info on how many type of electrical test certificate are in use for domestic and commercial premises in US/Canada
> In London we use below mentioned certificates
> ...


The certs you posted didn't show up. Also, please get on a computer & fill out your profile.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> The certs you posted didn't show up. Also, please get on a computer & fill out your profile.


this guy aint real...it's a troll post from
one of our beloved MIA's


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

lighterup said:


> this guy aint real...it's a troll post from
> one of our beloved MIA's


I figured it was just another clueless idiot that needs to make it back to his village.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> I figured it was just another clueless idiot that needs to make it back to his village.


But but...he's liquid propane gas certified...he can't be all dumb


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

lighterup said:


> But but...he's liquid propane gas certified...he can't be all dumb


If he is dumb, it will be for a short time. :vs_laugh:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Bird dog said:


> If he is dumb, it will be for a short time. :vs_laugh:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:...yeahhhhhh


----------

